# Moin , bestimmt schon tausendmal gefragt ... aber schaut trotzdem mal rein ....  ;-))



## Joe-Jay (8. November 2010)

Wir, Rockgruppe ... wollen nun selbst im Ü - raum aufnehmen. Da es mit dem Raummitschnitt nicht so prickelnd ist ... gehts nun an das recording mit PC.

Nachdem wir nun richtung Interface geschaut haben wurde uns gesagt, das es auch Mischpulte gibt mit USB Soundcard bzw. USB 2.0 die die selben funktionen haben wie die schon angesprochenen Recording Interface Waren. 
Meine Frage hat jemand erfahrungen zum Beispiel mit den Behringer Mischpulten USB  12 Spuren usw. und werden diese tatsächlich von der DAW Software erkannt ****

Hier ein angesprochenes Gerät als Muster was ich meine.
*
Behringer *

Danke Joe


----------



## Martin Schaefer (8. November 2010)

Hi Joe

Das von dir angesprochene Gerät eignet sich nicht für Mehrspuraufnahmen, da über das USB-Interface lediglich Stereo-Signale (also 2 Audiospuren) übertragen werden.

Gruß
Martin


----------

